# the londoner



## thom (Apr 3, 2013)

Anybody else got a "the londoner"?










It's a Japanese three speed.I'd like to know the age of it.I plan to get it back to rideable condition.


----------



## militarymonark (Apr 3, 2013)

after some research it seems this bike originally was built in england and eventually outsourced to Japan in the 60's. You happen to have the outsourced version.


----------



## babyjesus (Apr 4, 2013)

*London*

I grew up in London. Cool bike - never heard of them til now.


----------



## rhenning (Apr 4, 2013)

It looks like a standard mid range Raliegh 3 speed that was built in the 1960s with dozens of different head badges on them.  3 speed classic English bike.  Roger


----------



## slcurts (May 29, 2013)

*I have one*

I have the same bike, except a girls' version. It has the seat and fenders and is in pretty nice condition, but the chainguard is not original - someone has scabbed an old one on there with incorrect brackets. Can you tell if yours ever had a chainguard?


----------



## Hermanator3 (May 29, 2013)

rhenning said:


> It looks like a standard mid range Raliegh 3 speed that was built in the 1960s with dozens of different head badges on them.  3 speed classic English bike.  Roger




Doesn't have the distinctive Raleigh fork.


----------



## slcurts (Jun 27, 2020)

militarymonark said:


> after some research it seems this bike originally was built in england and eventually outsourced to Japan in the 60's. You happen to have the outsourced version.



Old thread, I know, but for the sake of posterity: They were designed by Scheuer and built in Germany until about 1960, then moved to Japan. They had Shimano 333 rear hubs, a pretty sure sign they had nothing to do with Raleigh. Here's another thread about them: https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/the-londoner.25924/


----------

